# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'lılar 200 Dolara Peşmerge oluyor

## bozok

*PKK'lılar 200 Dolara Peşmerge oluyor*  
  

Teslim olan bir terörist; *"Terör örgütünden kaçıp Türkiye'de eylemleri bulunduğu için Türkiye'ye dönemeyen örgüt üyeleri, 200 dolar karşılığında peşmerge oluyorlar"* dedi.


*Ajanslar*
*DİYARBAKIR, 05 Mart 2008 üarşamba* 
*(Heddam.com'dan...)*


Diyarbakır 5. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılanan 14 yaşındaki V.B., terör örgütü PKK ile ilgili itiraflarda bulundu. Etkin pişmanlıktan yararlanarak serbest bırakılan V.B, *"Terör örgütünden kaçıp Türkiye'de eylemleri bulunduğu için Türkiye'ye dönemeyen örgüt üyeleri, 200 dolar karşılığında peşmerge oluyorlar"* dedi.



Diyarbakır 5. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu sanık V.B katıldı. Duruşmada savunma yapan V.B, terör örgütüne katıldığı için çok pişman olduğunu belirterek, tek başına kaçmaya cesaret edemediği için durumu anlattığı bir başka örgüt üyesiyle birlikte kaçtığını söyledi. Terör örgütüne 2004 yılında tarlada çalıştığı sırada, 2 terör örgütü üyesinin propagandası sonucu katıldığı belirten V.B, yaptığı itiraflarda,*" Tarlada çalışıyordum. Yanıma gelen 2 PKK'lı bana, "Sen okumak istiyormusun" diye sordular. Ben de maddi durumumuzun iyi olmadığı için okuyamadığımı söyledim. Onlar da bana, "Seni Irak ve İran'da bulunan okullarımızda okutalım" dediler. Ben de onlara inandım. Beni alıp önce İran'a, oradan da Irak'ın kuzeyine götürdüler. ürgütün Keleraş, Hinera, Hakurki kamplarında kaldım. Burada bana askeri ve siyasi eğitim verildi. Ben örgütten ayrılmak istediğimi söyledim. Beni Duran Kalkan'ın yanına verdiler. Kalkan, bana hediyeler aldı. ürgütten ayrılmamam için propaganda yaptı. Sonra beni Gare kampına gönderdi. Kaldığım kampın yakınlarında Murat Karayılan'ın bulunduğu kamp vardı. Sonra beni Zap kampına götürdüler. Burada onlara "Ben artık yapamıyorum. ürgütten ayrılmak istiyorum" dedim. Bana, izin vermedi. ürgütün kamplarında 4 yıl kaldım.Tek başıma ayrılmaya cesaret edemediğim için durumu Yüksekovalı "Fahri" kod adlı bir arkadaşıma anlattım. O da ayrılmak isteyince birlikte kaçtık. KDP'ye sığındık. Peşmerge olmamızı istediler. Bizlere maaş vereceklerini söylediler. Ancak ben kabul etmedim.*
*IKDP'de 15 gün kaldıktan sonra beni Türk güvenlik güçlerine teslim ettiler. Terör örgütünden kaçıp ancak Türkiye'de eylemleri bulunduğu için Türkiye'ye dönemeyen örgüt üyeleri 200 dolar karşılığında peşmerge oluyorlar. KDP bunları daha sonra evlendiriyor. Eğer örgütten kaçanlar komutan düzeyinde ise daha fazla maaş veriliyor. Bu insanlar mecburen Türkiye'ye dönemediklerinden onlara katılıyorlar"* dedi.

Savcı, mütalaasında, sanık V.B'nin herhangi bir suçun işlenişine iştirak etmediği ve örgütten ayrılarak güvenlik güçlerine teslim olduğu için etkin pişmanlık maddesinden yararlandırılarak serbest bırakılmasını talep etti.

Mahkeme heyeti verdiği kısa bir aranın ardından sanık V.B'nin serbest bırakılmasına karar verdi.

----------

